# Snowflake eel



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

What can a snowflake eel live with? will a goby ok to be around it or will it just attack it?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I would stay away from fish. invertebrates such as corals and urchins whould be ok. if u want maybe u can get away with some cleaner shrimp but idk


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that the eel would eat the shrimp. They are vicious from what I read and hear. I don't keep them personally. What size is this tank?


----------

